# Starting out with a betta



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

First post;hiya!!

Sooo for the last.. I guess six months I have been keeping goldfish. It started out as a "rescue" of sorts. My MiL keeps goldfish in a large fountain in the backyard but I suppose partially because they've never been my responsibility and I am not an out doorsy person (not in Texas anyway) somehow most of the water drained or evaporated. So in May of this year I took on Mister Fishy, a comet. He lived for about two years in the fountain but I decided fine, you will become mine.

Moved him to a 10gal and got him a friend (an oranda named Fluffy) and we recently added them to a lovely 20g long and acquired a new friend, Seaking, thus making my 20g nearly too small within the next few weeks (looking at a 29 very very soon).

But! I recently started thinking of doing something with my 10g; a planted tank with a lovely betta. However, it's been years since I kept a betta and mine have all died within months of having them. I only recently learned how wrong I was in my fish care methods (oh being young and stupid about cycling!).

I feel more confident in my ability to care for some fishies in a new tank but would love some advice. Good plants, a decent substrate (I am fond of sand but wouldn't mind some round, smooth rocks) and things like that.

Also, I'm very curious. I am likely going to move one of my filters from my Goldie tank to the 10gal and get a newer one for the Goldies. The filter I want to replace has a very low flow which I think will do nicely for a betta. But kind of curious; should I keep the filter media in that system when I move it to the 10gal or put that filter with new media and keep the current media with my Goldie tank but in the new filter? (Does that even make sense...?)

Cycling was more stressful than it needed to be the first time around so if there are any safe "short cuts" so to speak, that would be lovely. Such as, can I use the same water from my Goldie tank to start up the 10g? I was planning on doing plants and trying to jump start it before adding any fish.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

By using the old filter and its media and having live plants (including fast growing floating plants), you could skip the cycling. You should use new conditioned water rather than the old water. Naturally, do your water changes, etc. Choice of plants would depend on lighting. I really like the play sand substrate and the plants seem to like it also. You could group some rocks around for some nice effects. Good luck.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

First welcome. Second have you researched caring for goldies? One Goldie requires a 20g & then each additional Goldie requires another 10g so for just two you need a minimum of a 30g tank. They have a huge bio load so they may require more water changes than other fish especiallymif you have multiples. Also they need a varied & good diet that includes veggies. As for your 10g if you want to do a fish LESS cycle it typically takes a little less time, my suggestion is to, if possible, have both filters running on your larger tank for a few weeks & then move the one to the 10g & your tank will pretty much be cycled, if your larger tank is cycled. You should read the stickies regarding cycling & then ask questions. A Betta will absolutely LOVE a 10g tank. Oh, if it doesn't have an adjustable heater which I doubt since you had Goldie's in it, you need to get one because Bettas are tropical & need water 78-80. They love lots of plants (java fern, annubias, hornwort, water wisteria, water sprite, swords) with some that are floaters or tall enough they can rest on them close to the surface. They also like caves. You can use sand, I like the pea gravel so its all personal preference. In 3 of my tanks I have real & silk plants, the silk were because my real plants weren't tall enough yet. Even though your filter has a low setting you may still need to baffle in some manner but you'll have to see once you get your Betta. As for food I have a variety, New Life Spectrum pellets, Omega One flakes, Top Fin Betta Bits, frozen blood worms, brine shrimp & daphnia, as well as on very rare occasions freeze dried blood worms.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes I've done lots of research into my Goldies and I am planning on getting them a bigger tank as soon as there's another dollar a gallon sale at petco. I have a huge tank in my shed that is easy a 50gal if not larger but as I lack space right now I'm more edging up to it gradually. So to compensate for the large bioload I've steeped up in how frequent I do water changes and regularly use my graven vac to remove waste every other day.

I definitely want to do fishless cycling this time around so I'm willing to have to wait a bit longer to actually get a fish. My 20gal is cycled and has been set up for a while now. I'm thinking in another month or so I'll see if I can bribe someone to help me get that 50gal out of the shed and find some space for it.

I always wondered if sand was a little tougher on the filter or anything. I've never used it and I got rid of my gravel in my Goldie's tank.

Are some species of betta a little tougher to deal with? Like fancy goldfish sometimes have issues. I'd like something rather simple, truthfully.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't know if there's a certain species thats simpler than another. I do know that if they have the right tank set up, good food, the proper water quality the bulk of problems can be avoided. On my established Betta tanks I do 50%+ water changes weekly, feed them daily, fasting them one day each week & so far I've had little to no problems.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Alright, that's a load off. When I first saw my oranda tilting I was like OMG WHAT DID I DO but its a swim bladder issue that happens with fancies. Glad that bettas don't seem to differentiate too much between types.

I'll probably get the plants started and then work on that huge freaking tank.

I won't necessarily need a heater for just the plants, will I?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Nope a heater wouldn't be necessary for just plants, at least not that I'm aware of.


----------

